# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  Slide Show زیبا تقدیم به شما

## mostafa_shaeri_tj

سلام. 

یک اسلاید شو که به همراه هر عکس توضیحات و منو نیز نمایش داده میشه. تقدیم به دوستای برنامه نویس  :بوس: 
واسه این اسلاید شو دو روز وقت (به صورت پاره وقت) گذاشتم. امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد. :چشمک: 

با اضافه کردن تگ تصویر <img> به تصاویر موجود ، اسلاید شو به طور خودکار اون رو هم نمایش میده.

فقط یادتون باشه که خصوصیت tag  آخرین تصویر باید lasti باشه.

اگر مشکلی برای استفاده داشتید یا باگی توش پیدا کردید همین جا بگید یا واسم ایمیل بفرستید  :

mostafa_shaeri_tj@yahoo.com

----------


## iman_tavajoh

با تشکر از اسلایدی که گذاشته اید 
سوالم اینه که موقع لود صفحه عکس ها یکجا لود میشه یا یکی یکی

----------


## sia_2007

حالا چرا از سنگین ترین jQuery موجود استفاده کردی ؟
KB 20 اش هم هست.

----------

